# радиосистема Beyerdynamic



## anddrey (23 Июл 2012)

Добрый день всем музыкантам! Хочу приобрести микрофон для баяна Beyerdynamic TG I56c #707171. К нему предлагают радиосистему Beyerdynamic OPUS 100 Mk II (174,100 МГц). Знаю, что на форуме есть профессионалы аудио оборудования. Ищу ответ на такой вопрос:цифра "174,100 МГц" означает что работа идет только на этой одной частоте, т.е. только 1 канал? И возможно ли подключение к этой базе второго микрофона.
Спасибо за ответ!


----------



## Кконстантин (23 Июл 2012)

У любой радиосистемы самое главное это устойчивость к приёму. передачи радио сигнала, которая напрямую зависит от частоты на которой она работает.Судя по вашим характеристикам 174.100Мгц это микрофон любительского класса.Самое первое - это рабочая частота должна быть не ниже 800 Мгц.В торое-это микрофонный капсюль(частота,направленность.и хороший запас по звуковому давлению - чтобы не задувался)По поводу возможности подключения второго микрофона то это возможно.У каждого микрофонного передатчика существует резистор (у одних он находится навиду у других спрятан) ват с помощью его можно и настроить его на нужную частоту. Но на микшере можно будет только управлять сразу двумя микровонами или тремя...


----------

